# Singapore - The Perfect City



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Even the chaos is planned chaos*

*Rem Koolhaas*

Long derided as bland and boring by those that never been there. Singapore is perhaps best described as modern, efficient and exciting. This Asian tiger has something for everyone. From excellent public spaces and world class architecture, to exciting eateries and sexy bars. Quarters filled with colonial architecture, squares, parks and even fragments of rainforest that once covered most of the island and Malay peninsula. And the best thing is - everything is connected by the super fast MRT which makes visiting Singapores attractions a breeze! So stick along!

Soundtrack

1. Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles the founder of Singapore and a self-made man. What better symbol for this city?










2. Saint Andrew's Cathedral. It is the second church built on the site. The first one was hit by lightning twice and there were rumours of unhappy spirits wandering in the vicinity, so it was closed and later demolished. So in 1856 the present church was built.










3. The interior of Saint Andrew's Cathedral is in a typical austere Anglican style, but elegant still










4. Next to the Cathedral. Suddenly the skies darkened we got the taste of the tropical shower. After 10 minutes it was sunny once again and didn't rain for the rest of the week.










5. Tropical showers are nothing like April showers. They come hard and fast.










6. Old Supreme Court Building.










7. Raffles Boulevard. Wide avenues are quite typical for Singapore. What's more for most of the day they are rather quiet. Owning a car is an expensive business and no car can be older than 10 years. Good policy imo.










8. The Fountain of Wealth in Suntec City - one of the largest malls in Singapore. You hold your hand over the water, make a wish and walk around three times. Unlike in Europe, in Asia and especially Chinese culture, accumulation of wealth and hard work is a good thing.










9. Memorial to the Civilian Victims of the Japanese Occupation.










10. Cenotaph.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

11. Another shopping mall. During my stay in Singapore I've grown quite fond of malls. They provide an attractive space where to eat, drink and shop. Not to mention escape from the heat and free wi-fi. 










12. A traffic island near Suntec City which has been turned into a garden.










13. Marina Boulevard another wide and attractive thoroughfare right in the heart of Singapore. In the evenings this place fills up with joggers and open-air fitness classes.










14. North Bridge Road.










15. The CBD from the road near Suntec City.










16. Singapore Parliament with the iconic Singapore skyscrapers in the background. 










17. Again. Loved the view! 










18. The iconic view of Singapore skyline - I always loved it - the small colonial houses, the river and the skyscrapers make for a very attractive whole.










19. Later on...










20. Slightly later...it's amazing how quickly the sun sets in the tropics. 










21. And even later! 










22. The Padang, Singapore Cricket Club and the CBD.










23. For some reason this view reminded me of LA.










24. Closer.










25. OCBC Centre, one of my favourite buildings in Singapore. Designed by I. M. Pei and built in 1976 it stands at 197m tall.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

great start with beautifull pictures of a great city!!  : okay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always imagined Singapore as characterful, cultured and sophisticated.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Carrying on!

26. A closer look.










27. Singapore river and the Boat Quay during the day. These colonial houses are restaurants and bars these days.










28. Clarke Quay once a busy port which played key role in making Singapore important port. Today it has been redeveloped and turned over to bars and restaurants. We had our first dinner here.










29.










30. It's dead during the day but becomes very lively once the sun goes down and the heat drops.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

31. It's a colourful and attractive space.










32. The streets behind the Boat Quay.










33. Attractive colonial architecture.










34.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Been looking forward to this showcase! Great pictures so far of an amazingly well balanced and clean city with a great skyline. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the great pics of one of my favourite cities. Hope you can present more about the colonial era buildings as well as of the amazing public housing projects built from the 60s onward which are another part of the Singapore story and which appear modelled on high density high rise concepts developed in the UK/Europe, though appear far more successful.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Patrick Highrise said:


> great start with beautifull pictures of a great city!!  : okay:


Thank you.



openlyJane said:


> I've always imagined Singapore as characterful, cultured and sophisticated.


Yes it definitely is. People are well dressed, helpful and well behaved. There are no gangs of hoodies hanging around either. They don't litter and always clean up after their dogs. Not because they are afraid of being caned but because they have respect for their city.



Ni3lS said:


> Been looking forward to this showcase! Great pictures so far of an amazingly well balanced and clean city with a great skyline. Looking forward to more!


Thanks, man!



Black Cat said:


> Thanks for the great pics of one of my favourite cities. Hope you can present more about the colonial era buildings as well as of the amazing public housing projects built from the 60s onward which are another part of the Singapore story and which appear modelled on high density high rise concepts developed in the UK/Europe, though appear far more successful.


Oh yes there will be loads of shots of colonial architecture including all three main heritage districts - Chinatown, Little India and Arab Street. Plenty of housing estates too. So stick around! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

I visited Singapore for the first time last year. I was quite surprised, I really liked it. I love the crazy cities like Bangkok and Hong Kong, so I was expecting Singapore to be a bit boring and meh, but it was great. More photos please


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ There's loads of Australians in Singapore, but Russians are the main western tourists!


----------



## racaille (Jan 28, 2015)

Great pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Singapore :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

35. Centre Square and Raffles Place MRT station. This square is the heart of Singapore CBD.










36. And at night...










37. A curious mural inside the Raffles Place MRT. As previously mentioned MRT is super fast and efficient. No funny turns or coridors. You go down, pass the gates and then escalator straight to the platform. The trains are air-conditioned and mobiles work down there too!










38. 










39. A monument to progress. There's great emphasis on progress and success in Singapore, something that is looked down upon in most of Europe.










40. CBD during rush hour.


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

El_Greco said:


> Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles the founder of Singapore and a self-made man. What better symbol for this city?


How about self-made woman Annabel Chong? hno:


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

El_Greco said:


> 35. Centre Square and Raffles Place MRT station.


I was wondering about that MRT station when I was in Singapore as it seemed so out of place compared to its modern surroundings. Was it a historic building in some other use prior to the MRT?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

philmar said:


> How about self-made woman Annabel Chong? hno:


Yeah why not.



philmar said:


> I was wondering about that MRT station when I was in Singapore as it seemed so out of place compared to its modern surroundings. Was it a historic building in some other use prior to the MRT?


No idea, I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures! Will visit Hong Kong soon, hope to visit Singapore too some day.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great Thread. Congratulations.


----------



## michi michi (Dec 20, 2014)

wow! great thread. keep em photos coming.:cheers:


----------



## dreambuilder (Feb 7, 2015)

Singapore is a safest city in the world.


----------



## propertygyaan (Jan 21, 2015)

Perfect City to visit .Thanks


----------



## dreambuilder (Feb 7, 2015)

Marina Bay Sands.... Awesome place to be in SG...but extremely expensive...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I visited Singapore in September 2010 and for the short time I was there ... really impressed! Food was amazing. I got to see as much as I could (as well as eat) in 12 hours and even visited the 1-Altitude bar atop of one of the tallest buildings. I stayed at Fragrance Hotel Pearl which was ok but cheap. I got to experience Tiger Airways, really wanted to try Singapore airlines but as it worked out I wanted to see Macau and Tiger Airways was much cheaper from Macau then Singapore Airlines from Hong Kong. I would love to go back and see Singapore again.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

skymantle said:


> That skyline is what renowned Danish urban planner Jan Gehl would call 'giant perfume bottles reaching for the sky'...very generic and characterless. The concert hall is very interesting.


I must disagree. Singapore skyline is one of the most attractive and aesthetic, especially when viewed from the opposite side of the Boat Quay or the Merlion.

Thank you for the comment!



michi michi said:


> wow! great thread. keep em photos coming.:cheers:


Thank you and I will! 



dreambuilder said:


> Singapore is a safest city in the world.


No doubt which makes it so great to explore. We visited many housing estates and didn't feel in the least uncomfortable. Needless to say Id never go anywhere near a housing estate in Europe or USA!



propertygyaan said:


> Perfect City to visit .Thanks


Thanks a lot!



dreambuilder said:


> Marina Bay Sands.... Awesome place to be in SG...but extremely expensive...


How much for a room? 



FM 2258 said:


> I visited Singapore in September 2010 and for the short time I was there ... really impressed! Food was amazing. I got to see as much as I could (as well as eat) in 12 hours and even visited the 1-Altitude bar atop of one of the tallest buildings. I stayed at Fragrance Hotel Pearl which was ok but cheap. I got to experience Tiger Airways, really wanted to try Singapore airlines but as it worked out I wanted to see Macau and Tiger Airways was much cheaper from Macau then Singapore Airlines from Hong Kong. I would love to go back and see Singapore again.


I planned to book one of those Fragrance Hotels (in Geylang right?), but in the end decided to go for something better. We stayed at Days Hotel at Zhonghshan Park. One of the best hotel experiences ever! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## dreambuilder (Feb 7, 2015)

Marina Bay Sands upper floor Premium room will cost around 
US$450 - $500 with city view. But I must say it is worth staying...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

We paid roughly 800-900USD for our entire stay (week). Not sure if I'd do Marina Bay Sands tbh, you can just go to the terrace or the bar! 

If you have any pictures of the rooms and the views feel free to post them!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> I visited Singapore in September 2010 and for the short time I was there ... really impressed! Food was amazing. I got to see as much as I could (as well as eat) in 12 hours and even visited the 1-Altitude bar atop of one of the tallest buildings. I stayed at Fragrance Hotel Pearl which was ok but cheap. I got to experience Tiger Airways, really wanted to try Singapore airlines but as it worked out I wanted to see Macau and Tiger Airways was much cheaper from Macau then Singapore Airlines from Hong Kong. I would love to go back and see Singapore again.


1-Altitude is actually the highest open rooftop bar in the world. Or so it was a couple of years back. That's one place I must visit when will be in SG next time.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ I saw people queue up outside it. They were also dressed pretty casually too. I wanted to go too but just not enough time...Although view-wise I think Swissotel is better.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't get you Greco. Looking at your other threads you praise Naples as not being a 'sterile yuppie heaven' as you put it, but you think Singapore is the perfect city?? It seems a bit schizo...but I suppose you can be attracted to both and that a dichotomy of taste can exist amongst us all. Still, it's contradictory and strange. Anyway, you take excellent pics...:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I find both attractive. Naples for its chaotic and understated nature and Singapore for being Singapore. However, where would I choose to live? Not Naples.


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice photos! And totally alien (for me, of course!) city & nature...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Surrealplaces said:


> Nice pics!





shik2005 said:


> Nice photos! And totally alien (for me, of course!) city & nature...


Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated! 

:cheers1:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

62. Now it's time to visit some of the outlying areas of Singapore. Lor 6 Toa Payoh. A quite typical Singapore housing estate. Clean and attractive.










63.










64.










65. Now we move to Novena. This was the area where we stayed.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

66. On the way to Newton.










67. Back in Toa Payoh. 










68. Singapore isn't all high-rises there's plenty of private homes too.










69. Another housing estate. This time near Marymount. It's amazing how well maintained everything is in Singapore. In Europe I'd be avoiding place like this like a plague, but in Singapore it is an attractive place to live. Note the guys painting the buildings on the left.










70. It's not going to win any architectural awards but it is still pleasant and well maintained. I wouldn't mind living here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Singapore :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

71. Singapore believes that an attractive environment makes for happier people. Everything is thought through and you can't help but think - "that's how it should be".










72. Everything is connected by buses and MRT, getting around the city is cheap and easy. And if you travel before 7am from outlying districts MRT is free too.










73. Parks and playground for children. Nothing vandalised. People respect their city.










74. A busy road near Marymount.










75. Same road but in the other direction. We walked to Marymount MRT from where we caught the Circle Line to Labrador Park for Telok Blangah Hill Park and the amazing Henderson Waves. We will see photos from there later on, though.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

76. Housing Estate in Marine Parade Central. We had our cheapest dinner here in the local food court - Thai Style Chicken Rice for just 3SG!










77. Marine Parade Central still.










78. Marine Parade from the amazing East Coast Park. More stuff from here later!










79. Sea, park and housing estates.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

80. View from our hotel - Days at Zhongshan Park. Here we can see the fancy flats, Burmese Buddhist Temple and Sun Yat Sen Nanyang Memorial Hall. Which is housed in an old colonial villa built between 1900 and 1901 for the businessman Boey Chuan Poh.










81. Even though we lived, literally, just stones throw away we didn't manage to visit the Memorial Hall, we did go to the Burmese temple though.










82. Fancy flats.










83. Closer look. It is a very attractive area. Very quiet, roads are lined with coconut palm trees and full of temples.










84. At night.










85. Every morning while we were having our breakfast the family living in the building on the right were having theirs...in balcony...happy people...In fact we came to the conclusion that Singaporeans are very lucky to live in such an attractive city.










86. Housing estates of Toa Payoh.










87. And during the day. To many Europeans living in such housing would most likely seem like a horrible proposition. Which makes no sense. These areas are clean, safe and have all ammenities you need - from shopping to quick links to the city centre.










88. Next to the Novena Square 2 shopping centre. Since Novena was our local station we got to know Square 2 pretty well. Every morning and evening we'd get some bubble tea (Chatime, Sharetea was too far) and croissants.










89. Zhongshan Park. We can see the Burmese Temple and the Sun Yat Sen Nanyang Memorial Hall. Very beautiful.










90. At night. It took me all week to get this shot - we would always get back too late and so the lights ilumminating the spire of the temple would be switched off!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

91. Beautiful garden.










92. The rest of the Zhongshan Park.










93.










94. Can't remember what it says....










95. Different angle


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful photos; clean and beautiful city.


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been to Singapore many times, it really is a beautiful City, I love the place.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful photos; clean and beautiful city.


Thank you!



WingTips said:


> I have been to Singapore many times, it really is a beautiful City, I love the place.


It sure is! Thank you!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

96. One of the first shots I took in Singapore. It was very fresh and pleasant outside - 27 degrees and just after a tropical shower. T-shirt and trainers weather. Just the kind of January I like. It was freezing in London. Fullerton Hotel on the left Marina Bay Sands straight ahead.










97. Marina Bay Sands. No introductions or descriptions needed. I used to hate this building, but when I saw it in flesh I fell in love with it.










98. The light show. 4 different exposures put together.










99. The Merlion - symbol of Singapore.










100. The Merlion is very difficult to photograph as it always comes out overexposed. So this one was made of two exposures.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

101. Different angle.










102. And during the day!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

103. Alrighty then it's time to take a break from all this urbanity and pay the rainforest a visit. MacRitchie Reservoir Park is a fragment of the rainforest which once covered most of the Singapore island and the Malay peninsula. It is still wild. Complete with lizards, snakes, exotic birds and even monkeys...and apparently some sort of Monkey Man (a cryptid) roams the nearby Bukit Timah Nature Reserve!










104. A footpath in the forest. Everything is well marked and remarkably clean - in Europe forests are often used as dumping grounds for rubbish. No such thing in Singapore thankfully. For some reason at times the heat, the sunlight streaming through the forest canopy and the songs of exotic birds conjured up the scenes from HBO's The Pacific.










105. Monkey!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

106.










107. The views from our walk's destination - HSBC treetop walkway.










108.










109.










110.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

111. I was half expecting some Japanese holdout to pop out. Singaporean soldiers on jungle training did.










112.










113.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

114. Back to urbanity. Maxwell Food Centre. Yet another good place to eat!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Excellent urban photography as usual!

The city itself looks like a heap of fakery though. Decorated with christmas lights


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to disagree. It looks very real to me. Clean, safe and well planned. More cities could take lessons from Singapore. kay:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Mr Bricks said:


> The city itself looks like a heap of fakery though.


I woul say anything but. 

Singapore could be described as 'what you see is what you get'. If something looks good it's not because it's just a decoration. But because _it is_ good.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Agreed. There's no way Singapore could be described as fake. Everything is top quality. And if you want some "character", then you can find it, you can even find graffiti too.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

What is this? No more comments? Come on it's good stuff! 

115. The Shoppes At Marina Bay Sands - luxury shopping mall.










116. It even has a canal running down the middle, you can take boat trips too if you so wish.










117. Bugis Junction, yet another place to shop!










118. Just out we have this one. I like the look of it.










119. Note the gardens on the roof.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry Grecs, but I'd have to agree with Bricks, especially after that last set, but more so cos I know the city well myself. At least they have Mos Burger tho.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

What's fake about it? :dunno:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

:lol: uhm...plastic fantastic...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

That doesn't really answer my question.  

I really fail to see what you guys see as fake. Singapore's modern architecture is probably the best in the world. The shopping mall culture maybe isn't up to everyone's taste but it's certainly better and more attractive than European row-of-shops model, especially when one takes into account the weather. The infrastructure is top notch. The old quarters have not been Disneyfied as they have been in Central Europe. I don't think rubbish, chewing gum or spray painted walls contribute anything positive to the urban realm. Although if you want graffiti you can find it.


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice pics! I loved Singapore when I was there in 2013. Did you visit Sentosa?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

right1 said:


> Nice pics! I loved Singapore when I was there in 2013. Did you visit Sentosa?


Thanks. Yeah we did go to Sentosa although we didn't linger for too long. We merely wanted to ride the cable car.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

120. Orchard Road 2.2km long boulevard lined with one shopping mall after another. A good place to browse around.










121.










122.










123. Japanese gardens on the roof of one of the malls. It's amazing how many places like this there are in Singapore.










124.










125. Art installation by a Japanese artist.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

126. A view from above.










127. The Istana - the official residence and office of the President of Singapore.










128. Emerald Hill, a tiny colonial neighbourhood just off the Orchard Road. Once upon a time it was the home of Singapore's Peranakan community, nowdays, though, it seems to be full of expats. Most of the houses here were designed by R.T. Rajoo.










129. Handsome houses and palm trees.










130.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

131.










132.










133. Not sure which ones I'd prefer - the old ones or new ones.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very very nice! Great pics too!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This has to be the most interesting and informative travel report about Singapore. I'll wait for more. And I want to go there again. This year. I probably will.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

134. Marina Bay Sands from Gardens By The Bay.










135. Different angle.










136. Selfie time!










137.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

138. Marina Bay Sands and Singapore flyer which, up until 2014, was the worlds tallest Ferris wheel.










139. Inside.










140. On the other side. This side has a cool modernist touch.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

gratteciel said:


> Very very nice! Great pics too!


Thanks! 



Pansori said:


> This has to be the most interesting and informative travel report about Singapore. I'll wait for more. And I want to go there again. This year. I probably will.


Yeah I hope to return there one day as well! Thanks, man!

:cheers1:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent thread. I especially love your night shots..that skyline! And those beautiful temples. What's more you have documented it very well for us to know what it is all about. I feel like going there one day! How was the climate though? Was it damp and hot?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated! :cheers1:

Yeah I love the temples too, such amazing architecture and craftsmanship. As for weather. Well the temperature stayed constant at 30 degrees during the day and 27 at night. You do need to carry water, of course, but I like hot weather so I didn't find it uncomfortable at all. In fact I enjoyed it.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

141.










142.










143. There's still loads of empty space waiting for development.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Comment, comment people. It's not hard!

144. The Port of Singapore - Singapore's window onto the world. It is the world's second busiest port and world's busiest transshipment port.










145. Gardens By The Bay a massive park built on reclaimed land and which is easily the best looking park in the World.










146.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

147.










148. We arrived towards the sunset, quickly bought the tickets and went to the tree top walkway.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

149. The view from the walkway.










150. A very surreal view.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

151. We were lucky with our timing, just as we got up the light show started. 










152. Music and lights created a wonderfully strange atmosphere.










153.


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

philmar said:


> I was wondering about that MRT station when I was in Singapore as it seemed so out of place compared to its modern surroundings. Was it a historic building in some other use prior to the MRT?


The entrance design of Raffles Place MRT station replicates a former building that flanked the Raffles Place square. It can be seen on the left in this old picture.

btw great pictures El Greco and very insightful! Look forward to more!


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> I got chatting to a taxi driver on the way to the airport and he told me that he bought a 4 bedroom flat near Geylang for 600.000SG. Now I don't know what wages are like in Singapore, but in London you'll never get a 4 bedroom flat for 600.000 pounds.
> 
> You're right Japan is clean as is Korea. Singapore is no different and Singaporeans don't litter not because they fear the cane but because they have respect for their city. I think these laws are there as a warning to foreigners - fall in line or else.


Let me get this clear, caning is only for those commit heavy crimes such as murder or raping cases. Littering would not end up in caning, only fined when you got caught. I would have to say singaporean has high level of consideration and understanding in protecting and taking care of what they built. 


I am saying these because i have been living in singapore for the past 12 years. Its not a very vibrant cities but definitely the best in term of cleanliness, safety and modern out of all cities i have visited. 



Despite being most expensive city in the world, singapore still has some cheap dining places which you cant get in western countries. The downside of singapore would be the wages also slightly lower compared to tokyo, HK and london. This is the reason why government building public flats for every citizen so they have a roof over their head and not wandering around sleeping in the street. 




I love your photos and some of them looks new to me as I have never been there before. Hope you enjoy your visit


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice thread El Greco, but I cannot share your and Pansori's gushing. You delight in comments and debate, so here goes...


El_Greco said:


> Unlike in Europe... accumulation of wealth and hard work is a good thing.





El_Greco said:


> There's great emphasis on progress and success in Singapore, something that is looked down upon in most of Europe.





El_Greco said:


> Hard work is rewarded. There's a high emphasis on education, career, hard work and success.


I disagree with this. The Chinese may be especially hungry, but hard work and education are almost universally admired in Europe, and only the left disparages material success. Nearly all European girls would rather marry a successful man, and hard work is rewarded in any capitalist city. Do you really think the workers in the City don't work hard, or care about material success? If the West has really abandoned those values, then how do you explain the repeated electoral sucecss of Thatcher or Reagan who stood so clearly for hard work and material success? Cameron and Obama continue the same tradition, and frequently lionise those same values in their speeches.

To say Europe is "anti-progress" is also bizarre. Indeed Singapore has long used Switzerland to benchmark its own progress. And progress in Asia is based almost entirely on importing forms developed in the West. Take any modern Asian city, look at the clothes they wear, the lifestyle aspirations, the architectural forms, the institutional structures (eg. legal system, universities, etc), business structures (accounting, marketing, stock markets, etc), or even the language they speak. There's a reason Singapore is often described as the most Westernised city in Asia.

May I suggest the only thing different about Singapore, is the near monoculture of materialism, and seeming lack of alternative lifestyle choice or viewpoints. But do you find this conformism attractive? To me, it just seems limited and culturally provincial. The great cities of history have matched success in commerce with achievements in the arts and culture, so to achieve lasting greatness and "completeness" as a city, Singapore will need to become more diverse and tolerant of difference.


El_Greco said:


> in London you'll never get a 4 bedroom flat for 600.000 pounds.


:? Check Rightmove. There are plenty in the suburbs for that price, not to mention houses with gardens, etc.


El_Greco said:


> Shopping malls... provide an escape from the heat





El_Greco said:


> becomes very lively once the sun goes down and the heat drops.





El_Greco said:


> And of course I loved the weather!


So did you like the climate or not? If you need to be air-conditioned all day, or wait for the sun to go down to venture outside, then it's surely rather too hot!


El_Greco said:


> Singapore's modern architecture is probably the best in the world


I think that's overstating matters, though there are some cool developments in Singapore. However I'm not sure you build your case with photos like this, this, this, or this.


El_Greco said:


> I really fail to see what you guys see as fake.


Someone mentioned Sentosa, which is very fake. It has fake sandy beaches, fake attractions, fake everything. There's also quite a bit of kitsch. The Merlion is kitsch, as are those purple-lit metal trees in Gardens by the Bay.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> Thanks, man, always appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Although I think Marina Bay Sands would be better - better views.


Yes but MBS has lack of service quality due to too much rooms and lack of professionalism from the staffs. Unlike Raffles which has impeccable service. Another nice hotel would be capella which equally expensive as Raffles hotel


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh I don't mind about the service as long as the room is clean. In fact when staff is overtly kind it makes me somewhat uncomfortable.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

164. National Design Centre in Bugis housed in a cool Art-Deco building.










165. A church in Bugis. The architecture is strangely Mughal.










166. Love those old buildings.










167. Walking towards Downtown.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

168.










169. Sri Krishnan Temple and just beside it is Kwan Im Thong Hood Cho Temple, if you walk down this street you'll find a Synagogue too.










170. The backs of residential buildings.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful photos. You are good photographer. Some of your opinions are extremely stupid I would say even offensive, but everybody have his/her opinions.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Which ones?


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Which ones?


Some your comments about Continental Europe. But since it doesn't have anything about Singapore I won't say anymore so this thread don't go off rail. 

Anyway your photos are good. So keep posting them.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

What's stupid is being stuck in economic crisis for nearly a decade and refusing to do something about it. My comments are somewhat exaggerated to make a point but they hold true.

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

171. Another handsome colonial building.










172. Graffiti in Singapore? That's right. But in it's appointed place just as it should be.










173.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Everything looks so colourful and squeaky clean.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ It is clean and colourful, which is weird because the British and the French and the rest of the European colonial powers never brought the colour back to their countries for some reason.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

174. Pan Pacific.










175. The towers of Suntec City.










176. Parkview Square tower - a rather cool PoMo example, with the billboard advertising the still under construction DUO twin-tower integrated mixed-use development. 










177. The crane of Parkview Square. On the pedestal we have a Chinese poem -

黄鹤楼

故国旧有黄鹤楼
北望神州几千秋
黄鹤展翅飞万里
伟哉狮城见鹤楼

which basically talks about a mythical crane looking in the direction of its temple and eager to fly back there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

178. Random street on the way to Fort Canning Park.










179. Fort Canning Park. Small in size but has a long history, predating Europeans by many centuries. If I remember correctly there was a Chinese built palace in 14th century. You can still see its remains together with artefacts discovered during its excavation in a pavillion. There's also a timeline of Singapore there. The European period reads especially funny - Portuguese attacked Spanish, Dutch attacked Portuguese, English attacked Dutch. Way to go boys! kay:










180. Beautiful.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

181. Labrador Park station. We are going to the Telok Blangah Hill Park and eventually Henderson Waves. The walk follows a path built on a raised walkway which affords some unique views of Singapore. You can read more here and here.










182. Can't remember what this building is but it looks cool.










183. The city views from the raised walkway. Beware of monkeys here.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

No 182, its interlace condominium


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

So it's a resi? I thought it had something to do with the neighbouring defence institute. Thanks!


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes its a residential, one of the unique residential in singapore


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

Great pics, especially that shot with the play of light and shadows on the Pan Pacific Hotel! Look forward to more !


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful. I can ignore the malls and focus on the colonial, Asian and contemporary architecture. I must disagree with the comment below on the skyline being generic. It's quite distinct, in my opinion.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

WingWing said:


> Nice pics, can see how well maintained those buidlings is. They could have demolish them and build skyscrapers due to good central location. Btw I found a website of BCA showing every building in singapore regarding its accessibility. Its kinda cool, not sure other countries have this though. But I look up after few buildings and the information is accurate. http://www.bca.gov.sg/friendlybuilding/FindBuilding/FriendlyFeatures.aspx


Yeah they are all well maintained. It's also curious that many of those resis are open for a casual visitor. Unfortunately once again because of time constraints and couldn't visit them for some view hunting.

Thanks!



aljuarez said:


> Wonderful. I can ignore the malls and focus on the colonial, Asian and contemporary architecture. I must disagree with the comment below on the skyline being generic. It's quite distinct, in my opinion.


To be honest, China Town apart, I enjoyed modern areas of Singapore more. And I agree Singapore has a very distinct skyline, one of the best imo.

Thank you!


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> Yeah they are all well maintained. It's also curious that many of those resis are open for a casual visitor. Unfortunately once again because of time constraints and couldn't visit them for some view hunting.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



actually one residential area is open for public for a fee. That is the Pinnacle @ Duxton. Get to the top of the building which is skypark and take pic of the city skyline. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't know about that one. Do you have photos from up there?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

216. Not sure what was going on here, but the little girl was very distraught.










217.










218. View over Chinatown from a raised walkway.










219. Good views, too bad I didn't have time to come here during blue hour.










220.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

221. The very edge of China Town.










222.










223. Tg Pagar Road with The [email protected] looming in the background.










224. Built in 2009 it boasts two world's longest sky gardens.










225. Another temple.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

226.










227.










228.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

can check out [email protected] view through google


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I prefer photos by fellow members.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

227. = So massive a building OMG! 

You took loads of pictures! kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah it is massive and I'm still undecided whether I like it or not.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Same here  Looks a bit out of scale.


----------



## michi michi (Dec 20, 2014)

:bow: :drool: kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay: :cheers1:


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

Great scenes of contrast of traditional and modern! Lovely pics


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... I love that China Town architecture.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

229. Those old buildings are very pretty. Lots of fancy eateries on this street.










230. Last look at The [email protected] 










231.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

232. Downtown skyscrapers are seen from lots of places in the city.










233.










234. Duxton Hill, was long, long ago a nutmeg plantation. Later on it became a seedy area often described as a slum, full of gambling and opium dens and cheap brothels. I saw a Russian restaurant/bar here. I surprised not to see more of them since Russians seem to be the predominant Western tourist group in Singapore.










235. Side streets.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos. I really like the step up from the older low and mid-rise buildings to the scrapers. Very colourful and very clean.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Singapore :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous photos. I really like the step up from the older low and mid-rise buildings to the scrapers. Very colourful and very clean.


Yeah I always liked that about Singapore too. It is good to have some colour in the city. Thanks for the comment, always appreciated. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Singapore :cheers:


Thanks kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

236. Japanese tourists with the obligatory "V" sign posing for the photo.










237. Elegant town houses.










238. A quiet little courtyard.










239. Out on the town.










240. The view from Ann Siang Hill.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

241. Now we are off to the Arab Street. Malay Heritage Centre - a cultural centre showcasing the history and culture of Malay Singaporeans. It is housed in an old Malay Palace. As we can see from the sky it was about to rain....but....it didn't. 










242. Bussorah Street and Masjid Sultan in the background. The street is full of Arab, Turkish and Middle Eastern restaurants.










243. Masjid Sultan. One of the most important mosques in Singapore. Built in 1928.










244. I missed a great photo opportunity here - the girl was looking longingly out of the window of the mosque, however while I was preparing to shoot she spotted me and bolted inside...










245. Just outside the gates of the mosque.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great captures.....


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Your photos are absolutely superb. I was in Singapore 5+ times by now but after watching this I feel I need to discover more places there. You really did get around.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Great captures.....


Thank you, Jane!



Pansori said:


> Your photos are absolutely superb. I was in Singapore 5+ times by now but after watching this I feel I need to discover more places there. You really did get around.


Ha. We walked 20-30km every day! 










Thanks, man! :cheers1:


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

When I see Marina Bay Sands i am imagining a waterfall from the roof splashing down, would make a good scene :lol:


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Great pictures. Well done! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

ccdk said:


> When I see Marina Bay Sands i am imagining a waterfall from the roof splashing down, would make a good scene :lol:


A damn good idea! kay:



Joe King said:


> Great pictures. Well done! :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots! What a colorful city it is!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

246. A massive mural on a side of a building of a girl and a cat. Pretty nicely done.










247. Most of the old quarters have these covered passages - a refuge from the sun and tropical rain.










248. Fancy flats looming over old townhouses.










249.










250.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

251.










252. Now we are going to Little India.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

253. Nearly there. An old building adorned with Stars of David. The first Jews settled in Singapore in 1819 - soon after Raffles founded the modern city. Today there are around 2000 - 3000 jews in Singapore.










254. And we are in Little India. I liked the area. For some reason it reminded me of East Ham and Southall in London.










255. Colourful old buildings juxtaposed against modern tower blocks are quite typical for the area.










256.










257.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

258. A curiously shaped tower block looming in the background.










259.










260.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful updates. I like those streets. They are not exactly gritty, butthey are definitely full of life! :banana:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks! 

261. It's all very lively here.










262.










263.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

264. Sadly I didn't try any Indian food in Little India.










265.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

colourfull updates. Those areas are really nice, lively, good atmosphere.  :banana:
Liked them too when I was in Singapore a few years back!


----------



## tahseen (Feb 16, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Singapore :cheers:


Picture perfect city!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

266. Masjid Angullia. It was built by Gujarati traders in 1890s.










267. A closer look.










268. Kampong Kapor Methodist Church built in 1894. Just as said previously Singapore is a multicultural society with people of different faiths living side by side.










269. Leong San See Temple.










270. Sakya Muni Buddha Gaya Temple established in 1927 by Venerable Vutthisara of Thailand. It is one of the most prominent and widely visited Buddhist temples in Singapore, housing a 15-meter high statue of a seated Buddha. It is also often called Temple of 1000 Lights, because the Buddha statue is surrouned by numerous light bulbs creating the effect of an aura.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay:

I was told that eastern Malaysia is especially beautiful. Is that true? I know there's a couple of tropical "paradise" islands about there...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

A cool timelapse from Singapore, accompanied by one of my favourite tracks by Hans Zimmer!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Very sexy pictures.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks kay:


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll be in Singapore on Tuesday for the first time in 27 years. Can't wait to see everything that's been built since then. As a special treat for my partner, we're spending our last three nights at the Marina Bay Sands. Marvellous architecture and the Bay gardens look spectacular!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

:eek2:

At first I thought it was a rendering, it just doesn't look real!

Just visited Hong Kong - check out my new thread about it in this section btw, and I hope I some day will have the opportunity to visit Singapore as well. Amazing pics, btw!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> :eek2: At first I thought it was a rendering, it just doesn't look real! Just visited Hong Kong - check out my new thread about it in this section btw, and I hope I some day will have the opportunity to visit Singapore as well. Amazing pics, btw!


I sure will. kay:

Yeah those buildings look simply unreal - just rising from the rainforest - like something from Star Wars.


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

I missed the later pics in this thread and I must say, they didn't disappoint! Thank you for providing a comprehensive picture tour of your visit. Appreciate the time you spent researching about the place and for going beyond just the usual touristy areas!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Another set of lost photos... 

It's wise decision to keep them in personal hosting, those free hosting services are very unreliable...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I know, so annoying!


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Singapore at Night





Songs of the Sea in Sentosa, Singapore





Departure from Changi Airport, Singapore


----------

